# 3:16 lurecompany.



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anyone fished any 3:16 products? I placed an order on wed and got my baits today. Very suprized they showed up this quickly, cant wait to get them on the water.


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a couple of packages of there no Bull Frog... I have a buddy that has caught some pigs on them, I have not tried them yet.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 15, 2008)

No i haven't but that's some quick delivery!! What's the link a guy could look at some of their stuff?


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> No i haven't but that's some quick delivery!! What's the link a guy could look at some of their stuff?




https://www.316lurecompany.com/index.html


----------



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

didnt pick up any of there frogs, got a few packs of minnows, a blue gil, and a shad.


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

slim357 said:


> didnt pick up any of there frogs, got a few packs of minnows, a blue gil, and a shad.



I'llsend you one to try when I send your shirt! Remember to put a bead in front! so it does not rip (as easy).

If I forget, remind me via pm :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

sweet deal!


----------



## redbug (Feb 15, 2008)

I have heard great things about the 3:16 lures I' sure you will enjoy the

Wayne


----------



## little anth (Feb 15, 2008)

the mission fish is great


----------



## cjensen (Mar 21, 2008)

Another vote for the mission fish. Great swimbait.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 21, 2008)

No input here.......Way out of my price range


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm gonna buy a Baby Wake soon. It's a pretty big chunk of change, but it is supposed to be a good bait.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

for that price it had better be


----------

